# E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabela' Froglets & Tadpoles



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

*LOCAL PICKUP ONLY *

Mitchell Kaliner in Westchester County, NY (Near NYC!)

Species - E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabela' 
Line/Origin - Sean Stewart
Code - 0.0.15
Age - 1-2 Months
Quantity - 15
Price - $35 each
Group Prices - 2 for $60, 3 for $85, 5 for $115. All 15 for $400
Preferred Payment Method - Cash or Paypal
Shipping Rates & information - No shipping unless you give me all the supplies and do it at your own risk. You'd have to pay for it too. 
Pictures - 



















Other Details - All froglets are being fed melanogaster right out of the water. I supplement with Repashy Calcium + ICB along with Repashy Superpig (to get them to color up more quickly). These frogs do not morph out with the red coloration; this is developed as they grow. The froglets are incredibly bold - they often jump onto my hand when I feed them. 

I have one deal pending right now. If you're willing to drive up and you don't live too close I may be able to toss in an extra froglet. 

Details about the parents, and some about the froglets too can be found in these two links:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/58420-mitchs-20h-verts.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/66694-my-first-froglet.html

Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Tadpoles - Sorry I didn't post this before...

It's all the same info as above, but obviously these are tads and not froglets so prices are less. It'll be 3 for $35, 5 for $45, 10 for $80. I have 25+ available. I feed them NLS pellets and frozen cyclopeeze/bloodworms. They have been morphing out in about 12-ish weeks. Most are about 4 weeks old. 

Thanks!


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Mitch just have a question, why is it cheaper to buy 3 groups of 5, rather than all 15 at once?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

31drew31 said:


> Hey Mitch just have a question, why is it cheaper to buy 3 groups of 5, rather than all 15 at once?


Because I suck at simple Math. Make that all 15 for $325...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Deal pending on 4 froglets. As for the other 11... take them for $275 - Frog flippers welcome. (I'm trying to set up a reef tank). All other group prices will stay the same though. 

Also willing to trade for corals if interested.


----------

